# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Tại sao ngành Mỹ thuật đa phương tiện lại “sốt” nhân sự?

## dong2403

i.tổng quan thị trường lao động của ngành mỹ thuật đa phương tiện



nhiều chuyên gia quảng cáo nhận định: năm 2010, riêng doanh thu từ quảng cáo trực tuyến khoảng 6.000 tỉ đồng. dự kiến, con số này sẽ tăng thêm nhiều vào năm 2015. các lĩnh vực của mtđpt như: thiết kế web, trò chơi trực tuyến, sản xuất truyền hình, xuất bản, truyền thông... được ứng dụng ngày càng nhiều tại các dn cntt, truyền thông, quảng cáo. công việc tăng đòi hỏi đội ngũ nhân sự đa dạng.



ông michael paul - gđ cty curious development - chia sẻ: “so với đội ngũ thiết kế game nhiều nước, bạn trẻ vn học hỏi nhanh, hăng hái dù nơi đây mới chỉ manh nha hình thành một ngành cn đồ họa, nên sự trông đợi vào nhân công trình độ cao không nhiều”. theo nhiều chuyên gia dự báo, mỗi năm vn hiện cần khoảng 20.000 nhân lực trong lĩnh vực quảng cáo trên báo in, truyền hình, internet, sản xuất game, web, truyền thông...



ii. tại sao ngành mỹ thuật đa phương tiện lại “sốt” nhân sự
2.1. chạy theo xu hướng và không có đam mê thực sự

thời gian gần đây, có một số bạn chạy theo nghề chỉ là do những sở thích, đam mê nhất thời và theo trào lưu, dẫn đến việc xuất hiện một số quan điểm cho rằng tkmtđpt chỉ là một xu hướng “nhanh lên và cũng chóng xuống”, không phải là một nghề thực sự.



2.2. khó khăn định hướng chuyên ngành trong tkmtđpt

chính sự đa dạng và phong phú của tkmtđpt, ngành đã mang đến cho các bạn trẻ nhiều chọn lựa trong nghề nghiệp và những cơ hội trong tương lai, và cùng lúc mang đến những khó khăn trong sự lựa chọn của bạn trẻ. vậy bạn sẽ trở thành những ai trên con đường sự nghiệp rộng mở này?



2.3. chưa xác định được nơi đào tạo đáp ứng được nhu cầu của doanh 

tại vn, mtđpt được giảng dạy tại đh mỹ thuật công nghiệp, đh kiến trúc, viện đh mở, các trường trung cấp chuyên nghiệp và trung cấp nghề..., việc đào tạo đã được triển khai vài năm nay, nhưng chưa tương xứng với sự phát triển nhanh của ngành cntt.

mặc dù thị trường lđ “khát”nhân lực mtđpt, nhưng thực tế đào tạo còn nhiều khó khăn. bên cạnh việc thiếu cơ sở đào tạo, sinh viên ngành mtđpt ít được thực hành, khiến kỹ năng và ngoại ngữ còn yếu. trong khi đó, nhóm nghề mtđpt được đánh giá chủ yếu trên kỹ năng, thực lực, chứ không đơn thuần là bằng cấp.

----------

